# What if you can't afford Chemotherapy?



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

My dog has lymphoma, and the vet started her on chemotherapy at Christmas. The good news is that she's responding really well to treatment. The bad news is that the limit on her insurance is nearly used up, and she still needs about £2000 of treatment.

I'm going to talk to the vet tomorrow, but I wondered if anybody else has any experience of this?

I read online that when owners can't afford chemotherapy they can give just steroids and pain killers. But then the dog will become ill very quickly and have to be put down. I cannot bear the thought of that. With the chemo she won't live long but at least we have some time with her.

At the moment she looks so healthy, seems happy, enjoys walks and dinner, etc. You just wouldn't know she was dying. She's very thin, a little quiet and sleepy but she doesn't seem sad. I've seen her when she's had pain, after being spayed and with kennel cough, but right now she isn't showing any signs of it. Her visible tumour has completely shrunk.

On one hand, it seems unnatural to stretch out her life and therefore her illness, but on the other hand, she looks so healthy right now I couldn't imagine stopping treating her.

There's enough money on the insurance for only three more weeks of treatment, and she needs 5 months.

Thanks in advance for any advice or opinions on this


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh what a dreadful dilemma for you.
I hope you can find some way around this


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Quite a few year ago our first bullie got lymphoma.. He was Put on steroids and we had another six month together..when the time come to let him go it came suddenly but he was fine up till then .. Well as fine as he could be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

How much time has the vet given her with chemo?

When we were told Scorcher had lymphoma (which turned out to be a false diagnoses) we were told 12months with steroids and 14 months with chemo.

I told the vet that we would use the steroids because she's a old girl and its alot to put her through.

Luckily we didnt have to do it because it was a false diagnosis.

Its not about the time its about the quality of life. I wouldnt have cared if it was 12 months as long as she was painfree... and the steroids did that for her (she is already on them for another life threatening illness).

I am sorry to see you are in this dilemma. *hug*


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind replies ^^

Tomorrow I will definitely ask the vet how happy and healthy she could be just on the steroids. My fiance wants our dog to live as long as possible. But for me, my most important concern is that I never want her to know she's dying, or to feel any suffering. If it means I have to put her down before I'm ready... That's what I'll have to do.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The RSPCA may be able to help. I knew someone who couldn't afford their dogs hip replacement as the insurance wouldn't cover a second and they got £1,000 towards the op from the RSPCA.

Give them a ring as they may be able to make a contribution towards the cost. My friend wasn't on benefits either, so it was just a kind gesture.
I'd also go on twitter and ask celebs for help if it were one of my dogs.


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Malmum: I considered trying to ask for donations/help with the bills, but I don't think it's possible for a treatment which is only slightly prolonging her life and not saving it, sadly.


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

We went down chemo route last year. We didn't have pet insurance as I had stupidly let it lapse. Our vet was lovely and kept the cost down as much as possible. We paid weekly rather than all in one go and although it did stretch us we somehow managed. It gave her another 5 months in total, but towards the end she was only on steroids as the lumps returned after initial treatment. Hope you can get some help. Sending you love at this stressful time.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

It's all about quality of life noit length when it comes down to my animals. Only you know what is right and what you choose will be right for you all.

Not much help but peace of mind can not be bought.


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone.

I've decided to continue with a cheaper, although less effective, chemo programme, but the moment the vet says Noodle needs painkillers I want to put her down. It'll be hard to do, but I don't want her to ever feel pain from her illness at all. I know most people would wait until the dog was too ill to continue but I think I will feel better doing it this way.

I don't know how people cope with this. I'm already a wreck.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry you're going through this - I lost my first dog to cancer two years ago and it tore me apart.

Maybe try contacting Tailwaggers - they exist specifically to help owners with vet bills, they may be able to help (they regularly advertise for donations for specific cases in Dogs Today). Tailwaggers Club Trust - helping sick and injured animals

Good luck, and hugs....


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your wee one. My sister lost her staffie to cancer a few years ago but she did get 7 months longer with her than the vets thought she would, she did it all through changing the dogs diet and up until a day or so before she died you wouldn't have thought there was anything wrong with her.
This might be of interest to you.
Nutrition and diet in dogs with cancer

Terri


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So Sorry to hear about your dog.

Do the very best you can and that's all anyone can do.

It's about quality of life not quantity and enjoy the time you have left together.

So sad though - sending you big hugs and Noodles lots of healing wishes xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*I know most people would wait until the dog was too ill to continue but I think I will feel better doing it this way.*

Bless you, its so awful to bear. I for one wouldn't wait until my dogs are too ill to continue and, as others have said, its about quality of life.

I had a bitch several years ago that was diagnosed with cancer of the nose. She was 13.1/2 years old and I personally wasn't prepared to put her through gruelling treatment at that age, to prolong her life for a few weeks.

We all have to make these dreadful decisions with our animals at some point and it is a very personal thing.

My husband always says to me at these times "whatever decision you make will be the right one because you only want what is best for your dog".

I try and take comfort in that.


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> My husband always says to me at these times "whatever decision you make will be the right one because you only want what is best for your dog".


Your husband is a smart man!

Thank you for sharing that with me


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry to read this it is a horrible position to be in, but I am really pleased (not sure that is the right word) to hear you say you would rather PTS than prolong Noodles life what may be fair to her.

She would thank you for it if she could. Always try to remeber dog live for the day, there is no tomorrow to worry about as far as a dog is concerned.


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

We put Noodle down today. 

I'm happy with the length of time she had on just the steroids. I'd definitely recommend a couple of doses of chemo and then steroids to anyone who can't afford a full treatment course. 

She started to show her illness yesterday, so it seemed right to do it today.

So many people have cried today now because of it, not just us


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, it's a sad time for everyone who knew Noodle and very hard to come to terms with. 

That's life isn't it? always seems to happen to the ones you treasure the most and so unfair. I'm glad you had a little more time with Noodle, quality time to say your goodbyes which will eventually help you to move on and look back knowing you gave her the chance she deserved. There will be lots of happy memories in the future but for now take things one day at a time.
Hugs to you all. xxx

Run free at the bridge sweet Noodle, free of pain forever now. xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your baby! I have no words that will comfort you, your memories will do that. So so sorry! BIGGEST HUGS EVER! to you all Angie xx


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry :sad:, have fun at the bridge sweetheart.


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.

I feel it was absolutely the right thing to do, she passed away extremely peacefully and never got to be extremely ill. Although I miss her every single day, I don't wish I did things any different.

It's very difficult not having any animals in the house, but maybe I'll get used to that.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hugs i have no words that can help...so sorry


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry.. Have fun over the Bridge Noodle xx


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, run free Noodle


----------



## billie jo (Feb 17, 2011)

I lost my beautiful friend Dave, a Rottie to Lymphoma, 17th of March, last year. Davey wasn't insured, but I still went down the Chemotherapy route. I think in all, his treatment was about £3,000. It bought him three more months with me - good months too - so it was worth every penny. Unfortunately, like everything, there sometimes can be side effects to the treatment. Look into the dietry needs too. Beetroot apparently is very good, green vegatables etc. The most important thing to remember tho - is the animal doesn't know it is terminal - value every good day - when the bad days outnumber the good days - then it is time to let go. It's an awful thing isn't it? Davey worked with me, so he was my friend, my collegue, my everything. I do hope your dog continues to respond well to the treatment, believe me - I really do know how you feel. x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Only just seen this thread and it brought tears to my eyes - what sensible, caring and selfless owners you are by doing the right thing by your girl.

Last year I watched my father die a slow, agonising and painful death - and it brought home to me how differently we treat humans to animals sometimes - it was cruel for him and agony to watch for our family feeling totally powerless to do anything  

Run free Noodle


----------

